
Amazon Wins Battle to Buy Middle East E-Commerce Firm Souq.com - wonderous
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-28/amazon-wins-battle-to-buy-middle-east-e-commerce-firm-souq-com
======
Doches
It'll be interesting to watch this play out after the recent US ban on flying
with laptops on UAE airlines. It looks like that ban might plausibly have been
a politically motivated play to help make US airlines more competitive;
putting down roots in the Emirates could have unwanted side-effects for
Amazon...

